# "agendamento"



## mimi_floripa

Hola a todos,

Estoy traduciendo un texto al español y me surgió una duda en relación a la palabra "agendamento". 

La frase es la siguiente: _"...orkut (...) também tem sido utilizado como espaço virtual para a organização de grupos que promovem ações violentas e para o *agendamento* dessas ações.

_¿Cómo puedo traducir la palabra *"agendamento"* ?

Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que seja "cita", mas é melhor esperar confirmação. 

http://www.wordreference.com/espt/cita


----------



## Mangato

Entendo que:
_para la __*programación* de esas acciones _

_agendamento = fijar la agenda, programar una actividad._

Cita se refiere a concertar un encuentro. _Marcar hora_. Por el contexto, interpreto que fijar una fecha y hora para realizar una acción violenta no es una cita


----------



## maralto

AGENDAR é incluir em agenda; concordocom a sugestão de Mangato: *programação*. Ou, ainda, *planeamento*...


----------



## Tomby

mimi_floripa said:


> ¿Cómo puedo traducir la palabra *"agendamento"* ?


Pienso que otra opción puede ser "emplazamiento". Ver acepción 2ª de esta voz según el DRAE. [clic]
Saludos. TT.


----------



## sgpetit

he pasado por aquí por un problema parecido la frase sería
"o agendamento das visitas é realizado..."
el sentido es exactamente marcar en la agenda...   (y lo peor es que esa palabra "agendamento" ni en diccionario de portugués aparece)
agradezco desde ya...


----------



## Vanda

Você tem razão, Sg.  Apenas os dicionários mais atualizados já incorporaram a palavra. Por exemplo o Aulete já a traz:
 (a.gen.da.men.to) sm.
  1  Ação ou resultado de agendar


----------



## ellenSanz

Bonjour, j'ai lit tous ces messages sûr "agendamento".
 J'ai  trouvé ce mot dans un texte français mais il ne me semblait pas français et il n'y avait  pas dans aucun dictionnaire. Alors, par son similitude avec l'espagnol et par le contexte, je suis d'accord avec tous vous, ça doit signifier " hacer una planificación", "planificar" (faire un agendamento)
Merci a tous

Ellen


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo entiendo "agendar" como "marcar en la agenda", por lo tanto marcar un compromiso o algo para hacer. No deja de ser una planificación pero no le diría eso.


----------



## ellenSanz

En el contexto que yo lo he leído significa planificar; 
habla de la competencia que tiene la prensa escrita y dice que los nuevos recursos (sobre todo internet) no tienen por qué perjudicarla pero la prensa tradicional está obligada a organizarse y a hacer nuevos planteamientos, nuevos planes de trabajo (o sea a planificarse); "ça oblige à faire un agendamento"; en este caso no cabe la posibilidad de "marcar en la agenda"; supongo que el significado puede variar según el contexto

el lenguaje no es como las matemáticas; tiene más de una respuesta 
c'est ça


----------



## WhoSoyEu

El texto a que te referías ¿está en francés o español?


----------



## Transatellite

En español no se dice marcar en la agenda... eso es portugues


----------



## sgpetit

Transatellite said:


> En español no se dice marcar en la agenda... eso es portugu*é*s



cómo lo dirías tú?
porque en google aparece bastante en sitios web de lengua castellana:
"marcar en la agenda" site:es - Cerca de 7,230 resultados
"marcar en la agenda" site:ar - Cerca de 3,090 resultados
"marcar en la agenda" - Cerca de 20,400 resultados
de cualquier forma 'marcar en la agenda' fue usado en su momento para explicar la idea: se trataba de marcar el día que se solicitaban las visitas en la agenda de visitas de un museo (fazer o agendamento)



agradezco todas las participaciones!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

sgpetit said:


> cómo lo dirías tú?
> porque en google aparece bastante en sitios web de lengua castellana:
> "marcar en la agenda" site:es - Cerca de 7,230 resultados
> "marcar en la agenda" site:ar - Cerca de 3,090 resultados
> "marcar en la agenda" - Cerca de 20,400 resultados
> de cualquier forma 'marcar en la agenda' fue usado en su momento para explicar la idea: se trataba de marcar el día que se solicitaban las visitas en la agenda de visitas de un museo (fazer o agendamento)
> 
> 
> 
> agradezco todas las participaciones!


En realidad lo que hice fué colocar en español el sentido del término en portugués, y no afirmar que así se dice en español porque yo también ignoraba que se puede usar esa expresión en español. Gracias Sgpetit.


----------



## ellenSanz

Transatellite said:


> En español no se dice marcar en la agenda... eso es portugues


Veo este hilo que se inició hace mucho tiempo pero acabo de leer la afirmación de que en español no se dice marcar en la agenda. Puede que esto varíee por regiones pero, desde luego, en el centro sí se dice. 
Marcar en la agenda, apuntar en la agenda, señalar en la agenda, poner en la agenda...
Lo que no he oíddo nunca es agendar, de hecho no existe en el diccionario de la RAE.

Gracias por todas las aclaraciones. Se aprende mucho en este foro.


----------

